# Viva la France



## OneFineAcre (Nov 13, 2015)

Long live France
I know we've had our differences recently, but we are praying for you and your people tonight.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 13, 2015)

What a tragedy.  Sending prayers for the Parisians, their family and their country.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 13, 2015)

I have an 11 year old daughter.  We screen her from this type of thing on the news.  It breaks my heart so badly.  I don't want her to even know about these things.
Before this happened today, it was in the news today that we got Jihadi John, that British Citizen on all the videos beheading people.  I mentioned to my wife that they had gotten him.  Rachel wanted to know what we were talking about.
I don't want to tell my 11 year old daughter that we evaporated a person with a Hellfire missile someone who deserved it because he was a sadistic murderer who beheaded people.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 13, 2015)

Very sad indeed. 

Keeping them in my thoughts & prayers. This was awful.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 13, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I have an 11 year old daughter.  We screen her from this type of thing on the news.  It breaks my heart so badly.  I don't want her to even know about these things.
> Before this happened today, it was in the news today that we got Jihadi John, that British Citizen on all the videos beheading people.  I mentioned to my wife that they had gotten him.  Rachel wanted to know what we were talking about.
> I don't want to tell my 11 year old daughter that we evaporated a person with a Hellfire missile someone who deserved it because he was a sadistic murderer who beheaded people.



Her innocence will be lost soon enough without her watching world events on the news. Then, at some point, you can have those conversations with her, just not now.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 13, 2015)

my thoughts and prayers are with the people of paris. 
OneFineAcre, knowing when and how to explain the evils of this world is a tough one.  my guess is you will know then it's time.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 14, 2015)

My heart goes out to France and those affected by this... so terrible  

@OneFineAcre - I read long ago about a little girl, on a trip with her father, who asked a difficult question.  He father replied by asking her to carry his suitcase.  When she said it was too heavy for her, he said "Yes, and it would be a pretty poor father who would ask his little girl to carry such a load.  It's the same way, Corrie, with knowledge.  Some knowledge is too heavy for children.  When you are older and stronger you can bear it.  For now you must trust me to carry it for you."  (I had to look up the reference, it's from The Hiding Place by Corrie Ten Boom).


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 14, 2015)

I was afraid for Friday the 13th, I know a few to bad coincidences


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 14, 2015)

Kids will hear about all of the " too heavy " news at school, play yard, etc. and the parent will not have a say or words of comfort in it.  My parents always had the news on the radio / TV on  before dinner , so all of us 4 kids watched the world news every night as we grew up .  All 3 of our kids did too.  This way we heard what the news people said that has NO spin or embelishment added by their peers as the word gets around.  Life is life and it goes around, so us as parents should always tell the truth to our kids or they will hear of the incidents with all of the embelishments added and get really confused and think that we are lying to them when we finally speak with them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2015)

I think parents know their children better than anyone else and it is a very individual decision. Personally if a parent decides it is not the time than the *parent* makes that decision. 
I understand OFA.  _You know your daughter better than anyone and you get to make those decisions. _

Our family because of our heritage does things a little different. 

Overnight everything can change ... last night in France immediately following the attacks they started going door to door collecting up guns...everyone's.  
Remember how many things are passed into law due to the most immediate crisis... there is a saying..

"never let a crisis go to waste"

History repeats itself... I think of Pol Pot, Stalin, Hitler, the list goes on ... then I look at America and see where she is heading.... 
I look at the many that say death to Israel and America. 

Like @norseofcourse  said quoting Corrie Ten Boom... the parent knew what could be carried and what could not.

I think France is a trial run... you see many of those coming in can now get to the US easily.

For those of us that pray.. Pray for France Israel, US.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 14, 2015)

@OneFineAcre  I agree with protecting a child's innocence when you can. Childhood is short enough. As a parent of two adult "boys" it broke my heart to have my youngest tell me at the age of 23 that he may never have kids as he didn't want to bring them into our horrible mixed up world. He was worried about things like this as well as environmental choices. Innocence will end, but let it be slow.

My boys grew up with Desert Storm and then  9-11. They were at those towers with Boy Scouts only a few weeks before that incidence. We lived in a military town at the time and many of their friend's parents were deployed and had their lives turned upside down when all of that madness started. They asked a lot of questions that I had to answer, it was hard for all of us.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2015)

Agreed Southern.  My daughter and family live in France close to the Switzerland border...she knows that her 6 and 10 year old will hear this when they go to school on Monday...no way to shield them from that, much as she wants to.  We talked on the phone a long time last night while this was going on and really the best advice I could come up with was for her and her husband to decide how best to tell them since it is better they hear about it from them rather than others.  Tough balancing act to gently inform them without causing fear and nightmares...but this is the world we live in. 

Parents know their children better than anyone else and I believe it is their call.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 14, 2015)

I am a teenager and love the news, I found out last night on the radio. I personally don't talk about things that have happened with youngerkids unless it is something to obvious or they mention it. Onestly OFA, I am not much older then Rachel, but it is your decesion based on how mature you think she is. I have been told I act older and can handle hard things. This was bad, just like 9/11. We Americans will help the French get through this, just as they have helped us get through many things.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I am a teenager and love the news, I found out last night on the radio. I personally don't talk about things that have happened with youngerkids unless it is something to obvious or they mention it. Onestly OFA, I am not much older then Rachel, but it is your decesion based on how mature you think she is. I have been told I act older and can handle hard things. This was bad, just like 9/11. We Americans will help the French get through this, just as they have helped us get through many things.



Truth is France has not really helped the US.
During the Revolutionary war yes, of course it was only because of thier hatred of England.... but remember all of France would be speaking German if it were not for the US and Britain. 
You are young but France has not supported the US. 
In 1986 Lybia attacked the American civilians and  military... When Reagan went to retaliate France would not allow US to use their airspace. The history of what happened before 1985 and after is equally important. In more recent conflicts they have not allied with us. Their is a great disdain for Americans in France but let them get into trouble, like the rest of the world, and who do they all call on?

Setting all that aside France does need the support and prayers of all of us.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2015)

I was on my phone last night and was being brief.
We screen these things from her and we do not let it play non stop with all of the details on the 24x7 news.
We told her what happened.  Some terrorist launched an attach in Paris.  They shot many people in a theater and in several restaurants.
We tell her that their are evil people in the world who do not value life the way that we do.
We "screen" the  material,  but we cannot "shield" her from the reality of the world today.

But, no I don't think she needs all of the details and gore at this  point.  We don't let her watch PG-13 movies because she is 11.  All of the details in the news is PG-13 material.

It just breaks my heart that she has to know about these things.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2015)

Being a parent is not easy and I think how you handled it was best 

I hate that my granddaughters also will be told about this (like you, minus the gory details and constant tv coverage) and sad as it is...still best to hear it from parents rather than in school.

My opinion is that you handled this just right


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Truth is France has not really helped the US.
> During the Revolutionary war yes, of course it was only because of thier hatred of England.... but remember all of France would be speaking German if it were not for the US and Britain.
> You are young but France has not supported the US.
> In 1986 Lybia attacked the American civilians and  military... When Reagan went to retaliate France would not allow US to use their airspace. The history of what happened before 1985 and after is equally important. In more recent conflicts they have not allied with us. Their is a great disdain for Americans in France but let them get into trouble, like the rest of the world, and who do they all call on?
> ...



The French Government in recent years has seen itself as a counter to US dominance for some reason 
Probably because of their diminished role in the world
Plus their government is usually liberal
The disdain for Americans is mostly in Paris they see themselves as the most sophisticated city in the world
It's not entirely different than people in NYC view tourists from the rest of the country particularly the south
People in the French countryside are much friendlier towards Americans
And if you ever have the chance to visit the American cemetery at Normandy and the reverence shown by the French people who maintain it you realize that their is a great deal of appreciation for the sacrifice Americans made to free France


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 14, 2015)

Southern, I din't know that, I hwas just going off radio information


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Southern, I din't know that, I hwas just going off radio information


Poka_Doodle
Southern is correct the French have not always agreed with us on everything
But that's how it is with friends
They are our oldest ally
Did you know they gave  us the Statue of Liberty ?
We will help them if they need us
Because we are Americans


----------



## babsbag (Nov 14, 2015)

Our family did a whirlwind trip through England, France, Holland, Switzerland, and Germany in 2002. Everything that I had heard about the French and the way they treat Americans was true. Paris is a beautiful and interesting city but I couldn't wait to leave. And the food was  But outside of Paris people were much nicer but no one would try to talk to us and they all thought that we should know French, even though most of them spoke English. The other countries were more than happy to converse with us how ever they could.

Of course I am not saying they earned this or deserved this but the strained relationship between US and France doesn't seem to be limited to just the people in power.

I am proud (most of the time) to live in a country that is willing to put aside the differences and lend aide when we can.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 14, 2015)

@OneFineAcre  I find it heart touching that you feel so deeply about keeping your daughter's innocence; it is rare these days that parent's care and even rarer still that a father cares. I worked in a public school and the things that many children know at very young and impressionable ages are astounding and heart breaking. Most of it they learned at home watching TV and many a parent is clueless how it can affect their child.  

When my boys were about 7 and 9 my DH liked to watch the Simpsons on TV and I didn't want the boys to see it. My oldest would tell his little brother "we have to go play in our room now, Dad wants to watch the Simpsons."    Used to make me smile but I really think that that show wasn't fit for DH either.     The world today, entertainment and the news, makes me thankful that my boys are grown.

My hat goes off to your concern and your efforts; keep up the good work.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh, ya they did so that was an importance, I also think they helped us recover from 9/11


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 15, 2015)

My condolences and sympathy go out to the French people as they deal with another episode of terrorism on their soil.

The French oligarchy is primarily socialist/communist in nature and therefore dislike America for its freedoms (among other "issues"). Parisians and those members of the "upper crust" (which should NOT exist in a socialist environment... go figure) in general tend to despise us as their country lost world dominance and prominence after several world wars. When I was a child, learning the French language in school was almost mandatory. At that time, French was the most common first or second language the world over. That is no longer the case... another reason to dislike America...

They (French govt) have not supported us in virtually anything over the past 1/2 century, and in fact in several instances have actively worked toward thwarting our goals. They are our allies and friends ONLY when they have something substantial to gain from such a relationship. Other than that, they (the elite & those in power) despise us. 

Of course, as with many other nations and governments, we as a nation will continue to help them financially and with man power any time they have a problem or experience a disaster such as what they are dealing with now. Of course, fighting terrorism is in EVERYONE'S best interest, be they (terrorist targets) friendly to us or not.

Quoted from  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty

"The project is traced to a conversation between Édouard René de Laboulaye, a staunch abolitionist and Frédéric Bartholdi, a sculptor in mid-1865... With the abolition of slavery and the Union's victory in the Civil War in 1865, Laboulaye's wishes of freedom and democracy (in France) were turning into a reality in the United States. In order to honor these achievements, Laboulaye proposed that a gift be built for the United States on behalf of France. Laboulaye hoped that by calling attention to the recent achievements of the United States, the French people would be inspired to call for their own democracy in the face of a repressive monarchy... The copper statue, designed by Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi, a French sculptor, was built by Gustave Eiffel and dedicated on October 28, 1886. It was a gift to the United States from the people of France."

So in reality, lady liberty was not so much originated as a welcome of immigrants to America as it was a statement of congratulations for the union winning the civil war and abolishing slavery, hence "liberty"..


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2015)

Ah yes--Fra-aaww-nce.
One has only to hearken back to Charles de Gaulle, the French leader that ran like a scalded dog when the Germans invaded his country, then (from the relative safety of London) exhorted his countrymen back in France to carry on the fight. (what a guy!!) The guy that initiated 'politics of grandeur' and pulled France out of the NATO alliance and we must remember the French invention of 'Exorbitant privilege' and their reprisal against the US for it, which nearly bankrupted the US Treasury and led directly to the loss of the US gold standard.
Fraawnce, and Gay Paree (not that there's anything wrong with that) --where they eat snails and openly pee in the streets. (been there--saw it--even the women did it) Perhaps someday, they will get over the fact that they failed miserably in back to back world wars, failed in building of the Panama Canal, and the USA had to bail them out of all 3 and show them how it's done. Someday--but not in any of our lifetimes.
(Don't get me started on Fraawnce's complicity with Germany in forming the European Union, primarily for the purpose of eonomically bringing down the USA. That's the thanks we get for saving France twice in the same century, and rebuilding German instead of handing the whole of it over to Joe Stalin at the end of WW2)

I hate tho, that they were attacked in such a cowardly way, and I am saddened by the loss of life, and pray for those now in hospital.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2015)

Meanwhile our true allies Israel is living with this constantly and the world stays silent. 

Sad world we are living in. No matter where these atrocities are happening it really grieves the spirit.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 15, 2015)

babsbag said:


> @OneFineAcre  I find it heart touching that you feel so deeply about keeping your daughter's innocence; it is rare these days that parent's care and even rarer still that a father cares. I worked in a public school and the things that many children know at very young and impressionable ages are astounding and heart breaking. Most of it they learned at home watching TV and many a parent is clueless how it can affect their child.
> 
> When my boys were about 7 and 9 my DH liked to watch the Simpsons on TV and I didn't want the boys to see it. My oldest would tell his little brother "we have to go play in our room now, Dad wants to watch the Simpsons."    Used to make me smile but I really think that that show wasn't fit for DH either.     The world today, entertainment and the news, makes me thankful that my boys are grown.
> 
> My hat goes off to your concern and your efforts; keep up the good work.


Thanks
That's.a nice  thing to say


----------

